# Funeral goers hear screams from the grave



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Funeral goers hear screams from the grave


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is one wild story! But if you believe Snopes, it is not true: http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/beyondthegrave.asp


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Can't understand why anyone would make up a crazy story just to scare people.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

bummer lol it's a satire website.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I know right?! And then I feel guilty for thinking that


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My heart skipped a beat till I saw it was fake


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Oh man! I wish it was real, LOL! xD


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

My wife knows of a story her grandparents told where something like this happened. But, essentially what happened was, one of the relatives was inconsolable after the funeral. She kept saying that they had buried this lady alive. Either she had had a dream about it or saw the body twitch or something (I know I'm not being very factual, but I am retelling a story that was told to my wife years ago). She finally convinced them to dig her up and sure enough, she had been buried alive. She was dead now, most likely from asphyxiation. Before then though she had pulled some of her hair out and clawed at the casket and ripped off finger nails. *_Shivers_* You may want to call BS on this story, but my wife grew up in a little community in the mountains and when this took place (this being several years ago when her grandparents were younger), people were not always embalmed. And I have been to the cemetery and many of the tombstones are just rocks stuck upright in the ground.

Now I in no way believe the story in the link because with that much earth and being in a box you would not hear a sound, no matter how loud you screamed.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I doubt that all that earth would allow the sound of a scream to be heard.


----------

